# 20 Acres of River Property in Eastern Missouri



## dickenkv (Mar 3, 2014)

We have a nice little piece of property in Franklin County adjacent to Conservation Department property (google Mill Rock Access Missouri). We have bought a farm so we are selling. Lower filed is in a flood plane, but there are about 4 acres on top of the upper field where we started a little cabin. Great neighbors. 15 minutes to Sullivan, about an hour to St. Louis.


http://www.cbgundaker.com/property/details/106884/MLS-14001657/0-Mill-Rock-Road-Gerald-MO-63037.aspx?SearchID=3359800&RowNum=1&StateID=31&RegionID=0&IsRegularPS=True&IsSold=False


----------

